

1000mph on the ground ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8213966.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Part of what's interesting to me about this is the openness of the project.
Much is being done in the public eye, with most technical details freely
shared.

<http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/car/engineering_update.cfm>

<http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/>

